# Burton 2016 Catalogue



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


The only thing that piques my interest is the Double Take buckles.

Directional Flying-V? Interesting.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Double camber


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Grabbin' the Vita's I guess.. Chit they're schweet.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The Infidels and Missions stiffer than the Cartels and Vitas? I thought the Infidels were supposed to be a soft park binding? They also have the Parkitect in their overall board map, and then no info on it like all their other boards in the catalog.


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

And no board spreadsheet with all the stats.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Tough Cat. 

I'd like to know more about it's profile and the 'double-thick' sidewalls.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Double thick edges like rail killers edges from Nitro and the sidewall which is typically .5 cm into the board is boosted to 1cm. The idea is to help prevent blow outs since its a freeride deck. 

Parkitect has had no changes. Burton usually leaves a bunch of stuff out of the general catalogs. We'll probably see another Pure Pop Custom as well as a few late/limited release reissue graphics too. LTD Cartels, Stay Calms, Ramant LTD wasnt in the catalog officially...

One of the other things I dont think is mentioned is that 100% of the line is now using super sap, a bio degradeable or recycleable resin. And they're still working on some more eco things for '17. 

Directional FV is actually not new. The Barracuda and Flight Attendant were both listed as S-Rocker for '15 even though the camber zones were very different lengths. They're just distinguishing between the two now. Directional FV is on the Barracuda.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

And the new Infidel positioning is inteuiging to me too. I'll try and get an answer on that. 40% glass filled polyethylene is somethibg I dont think I've seen. It does have a Nylon highback instead of the old gummi one now though.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Interested in the Photons. I love boa on all my cycling shoes, but when it comes to SB boots me and tiny steel cables don't mix...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Agreed. There are a lot of issues that using ropes instead of cables will fix. Binding being the most prominent. BOA/Burton just need to be proactive and make sure key locations have ropes in stock.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Antler Camber version is what I'm stoked on. 

Any insight on this Nivek?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I know a fair amount of dudes moving from the Custom camber to that. It is just a cambered Antler. But its a bit narrower than the Custom or Custom Twin with a deeper sidecut and overall lighter construction.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm,

So far I still think the Landlord is the only board I'd buy this year. Would also like to hear more about the Tough Cat.

For bindings, on the graph they have the X-Base listed as stiffer than the Diode, but the little bar indicators under each bindings suggest the Diode is stiffer?!? Might need to see a pair of each in the store.

Looks like the Driver X is still my go to boot...


----------



## theransom (Jan 19, 2014)

i have the new mystery on order and possibly the flight attendant to round out my quiver


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone seen an Anon cat? Interested in the M3 and new EPP helmets (Anons go to 63cm!)..


----------



## tommycost8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone have a scan/catalogue of the ak packs?


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know what "packs" are, but here's mens softgoods if that's what you're looking for. 

Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## tommycost8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Handbanana said:


> I don't know what "packs" are, but here's mens softgoods if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


I'm looking for the ak backpacks, or commonly referred to as "packs".


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Got ya. Brain must not be working right today. Here's the only other catalogue I've seen, but I don't think it has bags either. 

Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Aw man, now I'm dying to upgrade my Escapades with that new toecap. Hopefully I'll be making enough money this year with the new job to be able to hop on it. Need some new pants too...looking to get the 686 Smarty Cargos again, but this time in a size that fits. :facepalm3:


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Might as well finish off what I've found. 

Kids
Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

Women's softgoods
Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## kojack19 (Jan 14, 2013)

So....My take is I own V1 of the Antler from a few years ago and the camber version seems REALLY interesting as does the new Custom Camber. If the Flight Attendant comes in a bit softer than the family tree version from last year I will wave one in right away.

Bindings have some nice tech this year but don't like colors yet don't care about colors....Hmmm.

The Burton boots look pretty good but I wear Rides because I have weird feet and they work for my feet.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

kojack19 said:


> So....My take is I own V1 of the Antler from a few years ago and the camber version seems REALLY interesting as does the new Custom Camber. If the Flight Attendant comes in a bit softer than the family tree version from last year I will wave one in right away.
> 
> Bindings have some nice tech this year but don't like colors yet don't care about colors....Hmmm.
> 
> The Burton boots look pretty good but I wear Rides because I have weird feet and they work for my feet.


Exactly my thoughts. Camber antler and new flight attendant will be mine.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> And the new Infidel positioning is inteuiging to me too. I'll try and get an answer on that. 40% glass filled polyethylene is somethibg I dont think I've seen. It does have a Nylon highback instead of the old gummi one now though.


Is the new nylon highback supposed to be as flexible as the gumbo/urethane?

No Antler Camber in the new catalog.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nylon is what all the other highback are made of. Basically I think they just trashed the super soft polyethylene ones on the Custom, Infidel, and Scribe. They'll probably still be softerish, but much stiffer than they were.

Antler Camer is mentioned in my catalog on the FV page and it was at the showroom. It's real.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

theprocess said:


> Is the new nylon highback supposed to be as flexible as the gumbo/urethane?
> 
> No Antler Camber in the new catalog.


If you look under the antler description. It mentions the camber of Flying V options. 

My buddy rode one in vail. Loved it!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Nylon is what all the other highback are made of. Basically I think they just trashed the super soft polyethylene ones on the Custom, Infidel, and Scribe. They'll probably still be softerish, but much stiffer than they were.


End of the line. I will have to scoop up a set this year.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Antler Camer is mentioned in my catalog on the FV page and it was at the showroom. It's real.


I missed it because of the "FV" in the name. So its positioned between the CustomX and Custom. Lighter and stiffer than Custom but heavier and softer than CustomX. Now, I havent ridden those boards in years but are the really that difference to warrant a gap board?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

theprocess said:


> I missed it because of the "FV" in the name. So its positioned between the CustomX and Custom. Lighter and stiffer than Custom but heavier and softer than CustomX. Now, I havent ridden those boards in years but are the really that difference to warrant a gap board?


I think they will be marketing it as a more playful custom x with all the highest end Burton tech.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> So far I still think the Landlord is the only board I'd buy this year. Would also like to hear more about the Tough Cat.
> 
> ...


I think those X base bindings are filling that gap between their Cartel/Malavita/Genesis and Diode. Basically, where the Factory, Capo, Drive etc thrived. In theory, they had the Missions, but those have always been mis-marketed as a 'cheaper' version of the others.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Antler basically exists for that dude who wants something expensive but has only been riding 2 years or isn't looking for a pipe/carving/freeride deck aka Custom X or Landlord. You get the tech and price of those two but in a board that the everyday Joe can actually ride. 

X base is running the 50/50 carbon composite and sheet carbon highback. The Diode is 28% carbon and polycarb highback. And the Xbase doesnt have The Hinge. XBase is no question the stiffer binding.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Antler basically exists for that dude who wants something expensive but has only been riding 2 years or isn't looking for a pipe/carving/freeride deck aka Custom X or Landlord. You get the tech and price of those two but in a board that the everyday Joe can actually ride.


Nailed it. That's me!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

parkitect is blue instead of green and the words changed a little bit. They just sent a 2016 with the new malavitas to my son. nice stuff.....

thought I quoted an earlier post, guess not.....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> parkitect is blue instead of green and the words changed a little bit. They just sent a 2016 with the new malavitas to my son. nice stuff.....
> 
> thought I quoted an earlier post, guess not.....


Could you upload a picture? Very tempted on the Parkitect or Process off axis.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phedder said:


> Could you upload a picture? Very tempted on the Parkitect or Process off axis.


Maybe it says the same stuff. Dunno.... This is the first one I have seen in blue.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Malavitas don't work well with the winged high backs and Dual boas, they are sending him some regular high backs too...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I definitely prefer the blue, thanks. Pretty sure the writing's the same.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nivek said:


> X base is running the 50/50 carbon composite and sheet carbon highback. The Diode is 28% carbon and polycarb highback. And the Xbase doesnt have The Hinge. XBase is no question the stiffer binding.


Thank you sir!


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Winged 'Vitas on the softer side? **puke**


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

beastcoast said:


> Winged 'Vitas on the softer side? **puke**


They are definitely on the stiff side....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Antler basically exists for that dude who wants something expensive but has only been riding 2 years or isn't looking for a pipe/carving/freeride deck aka Custom X or Landlord. You get the tech and price of those two but in a board that the everyday Joe can actually ride.
> 
> X base is running the 50/50 carbon composite and sheet carbon highback. The Diode is 28% carbon and polycarb highback. And the Xbase doesnt have The Hinge. XBase is no question the stiffer binding.


So weird. So Burton continues to leave that gap between Cartel and Diode open... what am i missing here. ah well....

Although... the Ltd Cartel made A LOT of sense. So much sense that they were nowhere to be found within weeks of release.

But you know what i'm goin to do? 
I'm going to buy Genesis ankle straps and those double take thingies.... and put em on my Now Drives.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

F1EA said:


> So weird. So Burton continues to leave that gap between Cartel and Diode open... what am i missing here. ah well....
> 
> Although... the Ltd Cartel made A LOT of sense. So much sense that they were nowhere to be found within weeks of release.
> 
> ...


I just got the double take tongues with the genesis straps for my 2013 Malavitas w/ the winged highback. the new doubletake buckles are pretty good but not something i would go out of my way to buy now that i know.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

beastcoast said:


> I just got the double take tongues with the genesis straps for my 2013 Malavitas w/ the winged highback. the new doubletake buckles are pretty good but not something i would go out of my way to buy now that i know.


Hmm really? cause my major issue with bindings is that i strip the toe ladders quite quickly. The ankle ladders are not a problem, but my toe ladders start skipping after a few (like 6 days or so) uses. They still work, but i have to be careful when strapping so that i dont completely strip them.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Hmm really? cause my major issue with bindings is that i strip the toe ladders quite quickly. The ankle ladders are not a problem, but my toe ladders start skipping after a few (like 6 days or so) uses. They still work, but i have to be careful when strapping so that i dont completely strip them.


If that is your issue then i would absolutely get them. They do not strip whatsoever. I tried to get them to strip out and i couldnt. I never really had an issue with that so for me it was almost a useless purchase. But the genesis straps look pretty sweet on my vitas :snowboard4:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

beastcoast said:


> If that is your issue then i would absolutely get them. They do not strip whatsoever. I tried to get them to strip out and i couldnt. I never really had an issue with that so for me it was almost a useless purchase. But the genesis straps look pretty sweet on my vitas :snowboard4:


Oh yeah, those ankle straps are definitely the best i've tried, absolutely.

And then the doubletake toe ladders basically for not stripping them... i can get replacement ladders for free, but really.... I'd just rather get double takes even if I hve to buy them, just for the sake of convenience.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Oh yeah, those ankle straps are definitely the best i've tried, absolutely.
> 
> And then the doubletake toe ladders basically for not stripping them... i can get replacement ladders for free, but really.... I'd just rather get double takes even if I hve to buy them, just for the sake of convenience.


The double takes are still only $3 or $4 from Burton anyways. thats what i paid for them. Its just a matter of them not having them because i called Rider Services (800-881-3138) and theyre all out and some people ive talked to say they may be out til next season.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> So weird. So Burton continues to leave that gap between Cartel and Diode open... what am i missing here. ah well....


What gap? I Have both and their place in the product lineup seems pretty logical to me...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

booron said:


> What gap? I Have both and their place in the product lineup seems pretty logical to me...


Really? I mean the two products are ok. It's space between them in product line that seems a bit open.

I think the Cartel is ~mid stiff and the Diode is stiff. There's pretty much nothing at about 7.5/10 stiff. Which is for example the ~Now Drive, ~Ride Capo and ~Union Factory etc...


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Hmm really? cause my major issue with bindings is that i strip the toe ladders quite quickly. The ankle ladders are not a problem, but my toe ladders start skipping after a few (like 6 days or so) uses. They still work, but i have to be careful when strapping so that i dont completely strip them.


Double takes piss me off. I broke the ratchet on my toe and couldn't get a replacement for so long. I don't notice a difference and nobody carries them. I had to ride with a jerry rigged toe strap for long time. I want traditional ladders unless everybody agrees to the system..


----------

